# Introducing: GameCallReviews.com!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is another side project I am working on. I hope you guys will check it out!

http://www.gamecallreviews.com/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely will look into it more. Great idea ya have going there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Man you are one busy dude !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris,

I took a quick look and man you've been busy. I will be taking a deeper look tomorrow. It looks great!


----------

